# FALL GIVEAWAY AT A-MAZE-N PRODUCTS



## tjohnson (Oct 2, 2015)

*FALL GIVEAWAY!*
 ​ ​*We are giving away a COMBO 6 Kit! *​*The kit includes a 6" Tube Smoker, Pitmasters Choice Pellets, Gel Fire Starter and a Recipe Book.*​ ​ ​*Share your favorite fall activity in this thread or on our Facebook Page *​https://www.facebook.com/A-Maze-N-Products-226768664031309/timeline/?ref=hl​ ​ ​*The Fall Giveaway will end Oct 15, 2015 at midnight CST. *​*Winner will be randomly chosen and announced on Oct 16, 2015.*​


----------



## tropics (Oct 2, 2015)

TJohnson said:


> *FALL GIVEAWAY!*
> ​ ​*We are giving away a COMBO 6 Kit! *​*The kit includes a 6" Tube Smoker, Pitmasters Choice Pellets, Gel Fire Starter and a Recipe Book.*​ ​ ​*Share your favorite fall activity in this thread or on our Facebook Page *​https://www.facebook.com/A-Maze-N-Products-226768664031309/timeline/?ref=hl​ ​ ​*The Fall Giveaway will end Oct 15, 2015 at midnight CST. *​*Winner will be randomly chosen and announced on Oct 16, 2015.*​


Sorry no face book but thanks for your generosity and  being a sponsor.

Richie


----------



## sfprankster (Oct 2, 2015)

Sorry, no facebook for me... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Favorite fall activities:

Hikes in the redwoods and the beach,

Canning the summer's harvest,

Exploring local wineries,

Making and eating great food,

...to name a few. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Whoa, this sounds like an application to a dating site...


----------



## bbqbrett (Oct 2, 2015)

Favorite fall activity?  Hard to pick one. 

I will start with smoking\eating some ribs while watching football.

A good corn maze and or haunted house.

Not on facebook though.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Oct 2, 2015)

Done...JJ


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Oct 2, 2015)

Sorry..  no fakebook here ether...

Favorite fall activity is attending the South Florida Gathering and then leaving there and going to the final NASCAR race in Homestead Fl.   been doing that for the last 4 years...  I look forward to it as soon as I leave the North Fl. Gathering in the Spring...  

Thanks Todd for all your generosity....


----------



## vibe (Oct 2, 2015)

Does this giveaway apply to us guys over the pond(UK)?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## muralboy (Oct 2, 2015)

Enjoying the fall colors in the greater NW Wisc, visiting the cranberry bogs, getting the cabin and sleds ready for snowmobiling season.


----------



## b-one (Oct 2, 2015)

What's Facebook? Thanks for sponsoring the site and for your great products and service!Thumbs Up


----------



## xray (Oct 3, 2015)

Love flyfishing in October w wet fly patterns, woolly buggers and terrestrials...And I also love raking leaves!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 3, 2015)

Cooking and smoking fall weather foods! 














image.jpeg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Oct 3, 2015


















image.jpeg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Oct 3, 2015


















image.jpeg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Oct 3, 2015


----------



## atomicsmoke (Oct 3, 2015)

Making wine,preserves, enjoying backyard grown Italian plums and pimento peppers, watch salmon run.


----------



## talan64 (Oct 3, 2015)

Well I don't know if it's a "favorite fall activity" but living in the rainy northwest, I use the few nice dry days to get the yard / house ready for the real rain over winter!

Real favorite activity is watching football, and giving crap to those fans who's teams lose!!

*Side note, I have 16 lbs of boneless pork leg brining to give another go at ham (smoking on 04-Oct).


----------



## wimpy69 (Oct 3, 2015)

Still no facebook but as always, thanks for your site support and products. 
Fav Fall activities;
Striper fishing
Waterfowling
Smoking (especially chillies)


----------



## siege (Oct 3, 2015)

Thanks for providing a quality product and for your support. My comments added to your Facebook page.


----------



## smokin phil (Oct 3, 2015)

.


----------



## litterbug (Oct 3, 2015)

No Facebook here either..

Favorite fall activities would include: apple orchard,cider mill, and sitting in the woods waiting on Bambi to show up. Lol


----------



## icyhot (Oct 3, 2015)

Smoking and riding four wheelers


----------



## 1finder (Oct 3, 2015)

Not on Facebook, but making soups and chilies, cold smoking season (people already buying cheese for me to smoke) & I'm dangerously low on smoked salt, made a lot of sausage this year. 
Cutting the grass ends, clambake and football season begins.
Not looking forward to winter but fall is nice...


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Oct 4, 2015)

No Facebook....  Few things I enjoy in the fall

Hunting
Watching football
Taking the kiddos trick or treating 

Thanks Todd for your contests, awesome service & for being a sponsor.


----------



## hamrhead1971 (Oct 4, 2015)

Hunting, fishing and putting something in one of my smokers.


----------



## crankybuzzard (Oct 4, 2015)

Dutch oven cooking while at the farm sitting in my deer blind.  Then making sausages from our harvest.


----------



## smokingearl (Oct 4, 2015)

Watching football 
Smoking every chance I get
Going to fall festivals


----------



## hank2000 (Oct 5, 2015)

Hunting and smoking


----------



## mummel (Oct 5, 2015)

I'm old school, no Facebook.

My favorite fall activity has got to be fishing for Striped Bass here in MA.  Best time of the year is the fall run!

And thanks Todd!  In for a chance.


----------



## mlrnv57 (Oct 5, 2015)

Playing in the fallen leaves while 'raking' my lawn!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Watch the children and dogs go crazy ... it usually takes me twice as long as it should and I'm smiling while raking, enjoying the weather and the company!


----------



## buzzy (Oct 6, 2015)

Hunting, smoking, & sitting around a fire while spending time with family & friends in the outdoors


----------



## smokerjim (Oct 6, 2015)

favorite fall things to do, archery hunting,watching football "go notre dame" and of course smoking meat which always seems to taste a little better with a chill in the air


----------



## addicted 2smoke (Oct 9, 2015)

Football,hunting,and cold smoking.  And putting up the lawn mower.


----------



## dwaytkus (Oct 9, 2015)

Favorite fall activities.

Deer hunting!

Apple picking

Bon fires

Smoking lots of good eats!!

Dan


----------



## handymanstan (Oct 9, 2015)

Thank you Todd for all you do.  I need to order some more pellets soon.

My favorite fall activity is to pick apples and press cider with the kids and grand kids.  Pumpkin carving and trick or treating is a close second.

Stan


----------



## tarheelme (Oct 11, 2015)

Happy to finally be outside smokin' and grillin' & enjoying it.

Florida is too hot & humid in summer.

Only been here 35 years...still getting used to it.

Also excited to use my new MES.


----------



## wimpy69 (Oct 11, 2015)

Ah, fall colors. 













20151011_104359.jpg



__ wimpy69
__ Oct 11, 2015





Don't ya just love fall.


----------



## tsin (Oct 11, 2015)

We like walking around our city lake every day and watch the fall colors change


----------



## driedstick (Oct 11, 2015)

Hunting and fall foods,,,, stew, soups ect on the smoker of course 













IMG_20150910_190838094[1].jpg



__ driedstick
__ Sep 14, 2015


















IMG_20150912_193111821[1].jpg



__ driedstick
__ Sep 14, 2015


















IMG_20150911_205339908[1].jpg



__ driedstick
__ Sep 14, 2015


----------



## eman (Oct 11, 2015)

Favorite fall activity is tail gating at LSU football  games . get to combine smoking , cooking and football.


----------



## okie362 (Oct 11, 2015)

Fishing and hunting with the kids.

Nephew has already dropped a nice 10 point.  Called me in India to tell me he wants me to help him process it into summer sausage.  How can you not love that??


----------



## BandCollector (Oct 11, 2015)

Tried Facebook for a day...Thought it was stupid and immediately unsubscribed!

Fall is the time for Goose Hunting and Flyfishing....Great times afield with my best friend of 40 years from college.

Thanks for the opportunity, great customer service, and great products!

John


----------



## tsin (Oct 12, 2015)

Do some canning from our garden,(finally the frost didn't get it this year}  and walking around the lake and checking out the fall colors..


----------



## davidhef88 (Oct 12, 2015)

Sitting up in a tree waiting for the perfect shot on the elusive whitetail.


----------



## 4pogo7 (Oct 13, 2015)

Hunting, fall camping is the best, and bonfires!


----------



## stovebolt (Oct 13, 2015)

Smoking meat and drinking rum and coke.

Chuck


----------



## jarjarchef (Oct 13, 2015)

Finally being able to open the windows and not have the 90% humidity!!!!

For the past couple years it has been the South Florida Gathering and being able to meet several new friends.

Anything in the smoker is a great adventure.


----------



## link (Oct 13, 2015)

Favorite Fall Activity:

Putting something on the smoker and getting a nice fire going in the fire pit and sitting around with my wife.

Link


----------



## smokeymose (Oct 13, 2015)

Sorry, no facebook for me. Until I'm too old to keep my balance, my favorite fall activity will be riding the Suzuki out in the country just taking in the colors and smells.


----------



## eppbbq (Oct 13, 2015)

Salmon fishing on the rivers here in west Michigan and tailgating with my friends and family.  GO PACKERS!


----------



## gary s (Oct 13, 2015)

I really enjoy taking pictures as the leaves change, and keeping my smoker fired up. Love the cool fall weather

Gary


----------



## smokin218r (Oct 13, 2015)

No FB here either.

Favorite fall activities...

Heading out to the woods with a light flannel and the chainsaw to make some firewood.

The smells of a fall forest cannot be beat.

Hunting with friends and family.

Evening Bonfires with great music, friends, and your favorite beverage.

Thank You Todd for the wonderful products!













IMG_20141026_161426355.jpg



__ smokin218r
__ Oct 13, 2015


















IMG_20140711_220337076.jpg



__ smokin218r
__ Oct 13, 2015


----------



## smokedout13 (Oct 13, 2015)

No Facebook here either

I have a laundry list of fall activities

Fresh smoked salmon

Blacktail jerky and back strap

Football

Nothing better than smoking the meat you have hunted or fished for

Love the NW


----------



## mneeley490 (Oct 13, 2015)

Favorite Fall Activity?

Taking the kids to the pumpkin patch, and letting them pick out a pumpkin. Of course, my daughter would always try to get one about twice her size. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Now she will be taking her own son to the patch for the first time, and I want to be there to get pics.

I also love apple sauce donuts, but they are now hard to find. Hardly anyone makes them anymore.


----------



## huskerrow (Oct 13, 2015)

football and tailgating! Go Big Red!


----------



## moose3356 (Oct 13, 2015)

FISHING


----------



## fishinjoe (Oct 13, 2015)

Hunting, there is just something about homemade venison jerky and sausage.


----------



## beuregard (Oct 13, 2015)

canning pears, apple and pumking pies, and finishing up all the goodies still coming out of the garden before the first killing frost.


----------



## doctord1955 (Oct 13, 2015)

going to the orchards!


----------



## bauchjw (Oct 14, 2015)

image.jpg



__ bauchjw
__ Oct 14, 2015






Anything that includes my girl!


----------



## confederateknowhow (Oct 14, 2015)

Favorite Fall Activities:

Hunting

Playing music around a fire with family and friends

Bike rides down country roads as the leaves are changing

Thanks for the opportunity, Todd!


----------



## smoknpi (Oct 14, 2015)

Spending time with my daughter! I love showing her what means the most to me and hopefully carrying on traditions and letting her carry the torch when I'm gone! This does include smoking meat, bonfires, fishing, most things outdoors!


----------



## dennyman100 (Oct 14, 2015)

I love to grill.  Generally every weekend I set up the grill and invite everyone over to watch the big game.  There is always food on the table on the weekends at my house.  This year we plan (dependent on the weather) to stay up all halloween smoking a pork butt for the sunday games! It will be the first time everyone will be over for my new smoker, and I am super excited!

ivy


----------



## freiesleben (Oct 14, 2015)

Being able to cold smoke during the night time in the Texan "autumn" with my AMNPS smoker in the WSM. Play around outside with my son. Being able to sit outside again and eat delicious smoked meals with friends and family :)

Then it is time to bring the bicycles out again, both moutainbiking and road-biking.


----------



## gary s (Oct 15, 2015)

Cold smoking time here in East Texas  well almost,  it will be getting cool enough to start smoking some cheese and give my AMNPS a work out

Gary


----------



## oldcanalsmoke (Oct 15, 2015)

No FB either.

Picking Concord grapes from parents vine to make jelly and wine.

or

Picking apples

or

Making gallons of Chicken Noodle Soup, to freeze and have ready for winter months.


----------



## atomicsmoke (Oct 15, 2015)

gary s said:


> Cold smoking time here in East Texas  well almost,  it will be getting cool enough to start smoking some cheese and give my AMNPS a work out
> 
> Gary


Hmmm...if I don't smoke some cheese soon I might have to wait until spring. Frozen cheese is crumbly.


----------



## crazymoon (Oct 15, 2015)

Deer hunting and then smoking some venison with my AMNPS!


----------



## iowa josh83 (Oct 16, 2015)

I'll be Hunting, Watching Football, & Smoking some great meats and cheese if I win these products!

Thanks,

-Josh


----------



## gary s (Oct 16, 2015)

Can't beat fall for doing Lots of smoking,  Cool weather and the smell of smoke and BBQ   Ahhhhh


----------



## mummel (Oct 19, 2015)

Wait so who won???


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Oct 19, 2015)

wasn't me..  didn't get any kind of notification saying I did... They may have posted the winner on the face book page


----------



## lemans (Oct 19, 2015)

Cold smoking cheese for Xmas is the best way to celebrate fall. The entire family looks forward to it....


----------



## BandCollector (Oct 25, 2015)

Does anybody know who won?


----------



## foamheart (Oct 25, 2015)

Amazin has it on their site, Sorry I have slept since I read it.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Oct 25, 2015)

Foamheart said:


> Amazin has it on their site, Sorry I have slept since I read it.



You must mean the face book page....  I see nothing at the website..  and since I don't partake in the social media scene...  I don't know ether


----------



## foamheart (Oct 25, 2015)

JckDanls 07 said:


> You must mean the face book page.... I see nothing at the website.. and since I don't partake in the social media scene... I don't know ether


And the winner winner chicken dinner is........... <insert drumroll here> 

Sandy Hernandez........


----------



## mummel (Oct 26, 2015)

Weird that Todd didnt announce it here.  Congrats Sandy!


----------



## reents (Oct 28, 2015)

Not a fun job but raking leaves and the smell of them burning


----------



## smokin phil (Oct 28, 2015)

.


----------

